
Show HN: Search, Sort, Filter Prices from US Hospitals - eumm
https://www.allhospitalprices.com
======
eumm
Hi all, I work on this search engine which is made to help patients to
research prices from various US hospitals. Hospitals are required to publish
their price lists online starting this year but it is a real pain going from
website to website.

Current version contains 5M+ prices from doznes of hospitals and will be
growing.

Planning to addd these things: \- Indication of charge types (procedure,
drugs, etc) \- Better filtering \- Export to downloadable CSV

Please share your thoughts and suggestions!

